# Aquarium in GTA



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

1350 Gallon Tank Overview 
we have thread somewhere, but this is for a new guys






Peter's Fish Tank - Episode 3.5 - Eye Candy





 | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3[/b][/size]


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

WOW! is all I can say. This makes me want to have a saltwater tank more than anything.


----------



## DamFish (Feb 9, 2012)

That always amazes me. I remember following that build.

Kind of makes building a 125 seem like a fish bowl and a goldfish


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

*Awesome*

Now that is what I'd do if I won a lottery !!!

Simply amazing to say the least.


----------



## housebatbetta (Sep 19, 2013)

I think Peter should have public viewing hours or something, because this build is absurdly beautiful.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Im fairly certain i remember reading through his thread somewhere. He has pictures of each of the steps... it was pretty massive undertanking to get a tank like that into a basement


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Please (eye roll), my Red Sea max 130 is Waaayyy better! 

Seriously though. That is a crazy tank and that support/research????? That's hard core. I know what I'm building if the wife wins the lottery!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone with auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Theres alot of things i could do with my tank if i had unlimited resources..

like..
a) buy a new house
b) buy a new car
c) get a crazy tank
d) buy all the corals at reefraft (most likely wont even get a discount then too)
e) feed my tangss dollar dollar bills yo


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Holy sh*t, look at the size of that skimmer. The guy needs a LADDER to get to it.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Lmao! Dollar bills . I would feed gold flakes! Much cooler. 


Sent from my iPhone with auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

he has public viewings on it often enough. the coral reef shop is the main provider and caregiver of it, which i find cool as i ask those guys for advise on my little 60.


----------

